# Замена клапанов и парафина, сколько это удовольствие стоит?



## abracadam (14 Июн 2011)

Мастера сколько стоит у вас ремонт голосов?

Помывка + Замена Клапанов + Замена Воска 

Огласите пожалуйста ваши прескуранты.

К примеру возмем

а) Weltmeister Supita 120 бассов - 4 голоса
b) Weltmeister Meteor 48 бассов - 2 голоса

Спасибо!!


----------



## ze_go (15 Июн 2011)

abracadam писал:


> Помывка + Замена Клапанов + Замена Воска


1. помывка - это ЧТО? (Вы имеете в виду очистку от старой мастики?)
2. замена клапанов - это ГДЕ? (залоги или на деке которые?)
3. замена воска на Украине (стране - не баяне) от 20-30$ за резонатор (я так беру, в зависимости от инструмента)


----------



## abracadam (15 Июн 2011)

ze_go писал:


> помывка - это ЧТО?


Ну если делать для себя или как по книжке..

сняли голос с резонатора, сняли с голоса винтиль(неправильно писал раньше "клапан") положили в баночку с раствором на 10-15 дней и в багажник пусть плескаеться 

Проверили голос все ли с ним нармално (фото )

Приклеели с одной стороны голоса"винтиль"

Заваксавали все голоса

Приклеили с верхней части "винтиль"

Проверили все ли голоса отвечают

Вот это наверно я хотел спросить!


----------



## SibBayan.ru (15 Июн 2011)

abracadam писал:


> Ну если делать для себя или как по книжке..
> 
> сняли голос с резонатора, сняли с голоса винтиль(неправильно писал раньше "клапан") положили в баночку с раствором на 10-15 дней и в багажник пусть плескаеться


Во развод, так развод! За одно это премию нужно давать!!


----------



## ze_go (15 Июн 2011)

Нобелевскую... :biggrin:


----------



## abracadam (15 Июн 2011)

vit74 писал:


> За одно это премию нужно давать!


ze_go писал:


> Нобелевскую.



Ну вам как номер счета дать, чтоб вы премию перечислили?

*vit74*
А вы где свои знания черпали, от "Иван Иваныча" унаследовали, все придумали до вас и если вы делаете по другому флаг вам в руки..

Я вижу теперь Новосибирск столица выпуска лучших аккордеонных мастеров, а Клингентал, Троссинген и Кастальфидарго это отстой.
Где по вашему учаться немецкие мастера?
ах да забыл в новосибирске конечно! где же еще!

Вы первые начали ! Могли бы и прсто сказать мы работае по другому и все а вы все хаите да прикалываетесь.


----------



## ze_go (15 Июн 2011)

Ваши хвалёные мастера, обучавшиеся в Германии и Италии, не в состоянии отремонтировать "Юпитер" - на мой взгляд лучший баян в мире (либо же уродуют его узлы - к примеру, в цельной планке вырезают фрагмент и вставляют кусок, из-за неумения наклепать новый голос), на котором в Европе играют многие исполнители (в той же Сербии, к примеру), в то же время мастера "от Иван Иваныча" запросто "лечат" итальянские и немецкие механики.


----------



## abracadam (15 Июн 2011)

ze_go писал:


> "Юпитер" - на мой взгляд лучший баян в мире



В мире котрируються Hohner Gola, Scandalli Super VI, а вот Юпитер в этот список не входит!


ze_go писал:


> к примеру, в цельной планке вырезают фрагмент и вставляют кусок, из-за неумения наклепать новый голос)



У нас не вопрос может или не может, а если есть возможность заменить на новый зачем со старым возиться время стоит дороже час работы стоит 47 евро на заводе Hohner. Если вы готовы платить за работу, то за ваши деньги любой каприз..


----------



## Bulgarin (16 Июн 2011)

abracadam писал:


> а вот Юпитер в этот список не входит!


 :dash: 
ну ладно еще скандалли вписал(при том что выборка на бугари для него это отстой)... но хонер!. ... какой-то прямо тайный промо-агент компании.


----------



## ze_go (16 Июн 2011)

abracadam писал:


> У нас не вопрос может или не может, а если есть возможность заменить на новый зачем со старым возиться...


В цельнопланочном-то инструменте кусок? :nea: Кусок в кусковом инструменте и ребёнок заменить сможет. 
abracadam писал:


> В мире котрируються Hohner Gola, Scandalli Super VI, а вот Юпитер в этот список не входит!


одна из причин - именно та, что я указал (хвалёные Вами европейские мастера с оплатой 47 евро за час, не умеющие оказать сервис-поддержку)

abracadam писал:


> В мире котрируються...


В мире котируется то, что рекламируется.

abracadam писал:


> ... котрируються Hohner Gola, Scandalli Super VI, а вот Юпитер в этот список не входит!


та почему же лучшие баянисты мира (Ю.Шишкин, В.Мурза, П.Фенюк, Ю.Сидоров, в прошлые годы А.Скляров) играют (играли) не на Hohner Gola, Scandalli Super VI, а именно на "Юпитере"?


----------



## zet10 (16 Июн 2011)

ze_go писал:


> та почему же лучшие баянисты мира (Ю.Шишкин, В.Мурза, П.Фенюк, Ю.Сидоров, в прошлые годы А.Скляров) играют (играли) не на Hohner Gola, Scandalli Super VI, а именно на "Юпитере"?


Именно потому что они баянисты а не аккордеонисты!))...На аккордеоне Scandalli Super VI играет Ковтун.

abracadam писал:


> В мире котрируються Hohner Gola, Scandalli Super VI, а вот Юпитер в этот список не входит!


Ув abracadam,перед тем как грамогласно заявлять не весть что,вы вначале поинтерисуйтесь историей "Юпитера",в баянном мире "Юпитер" котируется и даже очень!


----------



## ПВ (16 Июн 2011)

ze_go писал:


> та почему же лучшие баянисты мира (Ю.Шишкин, В.Мурза, П.Фенюк, Ю.Сидоров, в прошлые годы А.Скляров) играют (играли) не на Hohner Gola, Scandalli Super VI


В этот список можно еще добавить итальянца Теодоро Анцеллотти, Он играет на заказном баяне с итальянской механикой, но голоса ему делали российские мастера.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (17 Июн 2011)

Господа. 
Писали бы вы грамотно, что ли... Читать неудобно. Да и вся патетика ваших речей куда-то исчезает в этом случае.
Пример:
_перед тем как грамогласно заявлять не весть что,вы вначале поинтерисуйтесь... _
Слово "громогласно" от слова "гром", а не от слова "грам" (хотя мысль, конечно, интересная). Слово "поинтересуйтесь" от слова "интерес". Да и наречие "невесть" пишется вместе.
Про синтаксис, пунктуацию и пробелы после знаков препинания лучше вообще промолчать.

Уважаемый ze_go.
А почему в Вашем списке лучших баянистов мира только баянисты из России/Украины? А как насчет, ну, если навскидку, Гальяно, например? Или он тоже играет на "Юпитере"? Или он не входит в Ваш список лучших?
А насчет "В мире котируется то, что рекламируется": что мешает рекламировать "Юпитер"?


----------



## ze_go (17 Июн 2011)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> А как насчет, ну, если навскидку, Гальяно, например?


Я перечислял прежде всего исполнителей "академического" плана, а Р.Гальяно, играюший на "Victoria" или L.Beier, играющий на "Cavagnolo" или многие другие исполнители джаза - это немного другое, там немного иные требования к звуку, к самому тембру, если хотите. И здесь на сцену выходит "АККО" с их многообразием, а не только "итальянцы" или "французы".

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> что мешает рекламировать "Юпитер"?


Этот вопрос адресуйте скорее С.Баринову (директору "Юпитера"), а не мне.

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Писали бы вы грамотно, что ли


А у Вас, любезный, правописание тоже на месте-то. Обращение "ВЫ" и "ВАШИХ" пишется-то с БОЛЬШОЙ буквы...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (17 Июн 2011)

Обращение "ВЫ" и "ВАШИХ" пишется-то с БОЛЬШОЙ буквы, если зто обращение к одному человеку. В данном случае я обращался ко всем, кто соизволил ответить в этой теме (обратите внимание на предшествующее обращение "Господа", а не "Господин"). А привел единственный пример безграмотности, так как, если все примеры приводить, долго писать (печатать) придется, и Вы же устанете это читать. (Хотя, если желаете, я могу привести все примеры.)
А там, где я обращался к Вам лично, уважаемый ze_go, обращение идет как раз-таки с БОЛЬШОЙ буквы ("в Вашем списке", "в Ваш список" и т.д.). Так что у меня правописание все-таки на месте.
Господа, может, вернемся к теме, с которой начали? Или прекратим перебранку.
Так все-таки сколько стоит в России ремонт голосов?


----------



## zet10 (17 Июн 2011)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Писали бы вы грамотно, что ли... Читать неудобно. Да и вся патетика ваших речей куда-то исчезает в этом случае.


Согласен)) особенно вот С Ентим обращением GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Госплда.


Хорошее начало))


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (17 Июн 2011)

Прошу прощения за опечатку. Спасибо, что заметили и подсказали. Впредь постараюсь быть более внимательным.
Так все-таки, господин zet10, может, ответите, сколько стоит в России ремонт голосов?


----------



## zet10 (17 Июн 2011)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Так все-таки, господин zet10, может, ответите, сколько стоит в России ремонт голосов?


Удивительно...Зачем же Вам в России то ремонтироваться? Тут же мастера от " Иван Иваныча"? Почему бы Вам не обратиться на завод Hohner?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (17 Июн 2011)

Ну, во-первых, я не в Германии живу. Во-вторых, причем тут Hohner и мастера от "Иван Иваныча"? Я про мастеров из России слова дурного не сказал (не написал). Вы меня с кем-то путаете. В-третьих, я думаю, что я сам буду решать, куда, к кому и где мне обращаться. Потому и спрашиваю. Вы можете, наконец, просто ответить на вопрос, сколько это стоит? У Вас?


----------



## zet10 (17 Июн 2011)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> сколько стоит в России ремонт голосов?


Вы можете точнее сформулировать вопрос?В чем проблемма с голосами?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (17 Июн 2011)

Да нет проблемы. Я хочу знать прейскурант, сколько у Вас стоит поставить новый голос (минимум - максимум); сколько стоит настроить существующий голос (минимум - максимум).
И всё.


----------



## ze_go (17 Июн 2011)

Украина (страна) - 
поставить голос в среднем 10-20у.е (в зависимости от его размера, количества заклёпок на пятке и наличия-отсутствия напайки)
настроить - полностью "Юпитер" - от 250у.е
настроить (голос) - тут кто как берёт, думаю, от 0,30-0,50у.е.


----------



## zet10 (17 Июн 2011)

ze_go писал:


> Украина (страна) -
> поставить голос в среднем 10-20у.е (в зависимости от его размера, количества заклёпок на пятке и наличия-отсутствия напайки)
> настроить - полностью "Юпитер" - от 250у.е
> настроить (голос) - тут кто как берёт, думаю, от 0,30-0,50у.е.


У нас цены равнозначные,за исключением второго пункта,настройка "Юпитера" от 500 у.е.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (17 Июн 2011)

Спасибо.


----------



## abracadam (21 Июн 2011)

zet10 писал:


> у.е.



у.е. это что доллар или евро ?


----------



## zet10 (21 Июн 2011)

abracadam писал:


> у.е. это что доллар или евро ?


Доллар


----------



## SibBayan (22 Июн 2011)

abracadam писал:


> В мире котрируються Hohner Gola, Scandalli Super VI, а вот Юпитер в этот список не входит!


ze_go писал:


> либо же уродуют его узлы - к примеру, в цельной планке вырезают фрагмент и вставляют кусок, из-за неумения наклепать новый голос


Суровые немецкие мастера просто приближают его к идеалу. Постепенно глядишь станет крутым кусковым инструментом.
Если серьёзно. Настройка Юпитера от 400$, голос 10-20$. Примерно всё так же как и у всех. Сильно могут отличатся цены только у мастеров, имеющих мало опыта, им кажется что некоторые операции очень сложные либо вообще толком делать не умеют-- и стараются взять побольше. Есть у нас в регионе один мастер, который заявляет цену на наклёпку пиколки 40 $, объясняя очень точной работой и вознёй на 2-3 часа----работы 15-20 мин максимум, на самом деле при умении и стоит 10 $. Другой мастер, работающий в училище, хотел со студентов брать деньги за сломанные голоса на училищных инструментах--потому что для него проблема наклепать голос, не умеет он этого делать нормально. И настраивает через пень колоду. Вот отсюда и берутся несуразные цены на ремонт. Неумеха мастер провозится долго, дров наломает и начинает цену задирать. 
Интересно, что тут многие писали, что в Украине цены на инструменты выше, однако цены на ремонт у нас совпадают. При определённой сноровке и опыте, наверно так и происходит, нормо-час наверно у всех устаканивается примерно на одном уровне.


----------



## Jupiter (22 Июн 2011)

abracadam писал:


> Юпитер в этот список не входит!


А Вы часто в Европу и на выставки в той же Европе ездите? Знаете что котируется? Зря Вы так прмолинейно...Юпитер считается лучшим инструментом в мире по сравнительным характеристикам. Кстати, это мнение немцев и итальянцев. 
Час работы на Hohner стоит от 10 до 20 евро. Не выдумывайте...
Сейчас вообще нет почасовой оплаты у мастеров. Наличие заказов и продаж инструментов...


----------



## abracadam (23 Июн 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> Час работы на Hohner стоит от 10 до 20 евро. Не выдумывайте...



Да у частных мастеров может и такие цены а вот на заводе Hohner цену я указал которая стоит в ремонтном счете и это 47 евро(нетто) но это же не приват мастерская, а завод со своим именим и историей...
Я тоже оброщаюсь к приват мастеру но он работает на заводе Hohner, а дома работает после работы. (вот у него опыт  8 часов чинить аккордеоны на заводе а потом еще обслуживать частников.

Тут все говорят что Юритер круто все возможно но Юпитер это "фамилия" а "имя" есть ? 

Я же говорил про аккордеоны котрые стали легендами а не про фирмы! 

К примеру:
Hohner - лучшее что они выпустили Gola 
Scandalli - лучшее что они выпустили Super VI
Weltmeister - Supita

Возможно у каждой фирмы есть Аккордеон который прославил фирму


----------



## Jupiter (25 Июн 2011)

abracadam писал:


> К примеру:
> Hohner - лучшее что они выпустили Gola
> Scandalli - лучшее что они выпустили Super VI
> Weltmeister - Supita


Безспорно,но вопрос не в том: у каждой фирмы есть и неудачные модели,которых ,к сржалению,больше чем удачных. У БАЯНА(имя) Юпитер наоборот. Конечно,исключая "левые" модели,которые иногда лучше "не левых",но таких еденицы. 
Я вёл разговор о брендах,в отличии от остальных Юпитер не делает рекламу своим инструментам.В последний раз вывозил ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ НА ПОКАЗ в 1994 году, во Франкфурт(и представлял там баяны Юпитер,кстати,Юрий Шишкин- я имею ввиду,Юпитер под управлением С.Баринова).
Поэтому я подметил только Вашу неосведомлённость местом фирмы ООО Баян Юпитерв в "рейтинге" лучших фирм. Пардон..Не понял ,что речь идёт исключительно о аккордеонах...


----------



## A. Miller (25 Июн 2011)

Николай я отдал Юпитер на ремонт немцам, вот жду с напряжением
ЧТО ИЗ ЭТОГО ВЫЙДЕТ.


----------



## ze_go (25 Июн 2011)

A. Miller писал:


> ЧТО ИЗ ЭТОГО ВЫЙДЕТ


 
а Вы потом фотки киньте на сайт - думаю, всем будет интересно взглянуть


----------



## Jupiter (25 Июн 2011)

A. Miller писал:


> ЧТО ИЗ ЭТОГО ВЫЙДЕТ


А что ты там,Саша,ремонтируешь? Потерпел бы лучше и отвёз Жене в Мюнхен- он не а Праге а там "осядет" на ближайшие пять лет. Кстати,от Баринова он привёз запчасти и был у него на стажировке.Так что,в крайнем случае, исправит тебе "немецкие ремонтные работы".Я попрошу...


----------



## A. Miller (26 Июн 2011)

Спасибо Коля! Надо вначале баян получить!


----------

